# Dankung style OTT Toucan



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

So, my friend's Chinese slingshot arrived, and I had some time to shoot it, not much, but enough to form an opinion.
First let me say that this is not from dankung, it's from AliExpress, it's cost is 16 euros including shipping, and it came very fast, in 15 days it was at my door.

This frame is real stainless steel, in case anyone is wondering. The wooden scales are actually bamboo, they look nice, they feel somewhat cheap, and I will be making custom ones from a nice wood to do the frame justice. Aesthetically they are beautiful though. 
The finish of the steel frame is perfect. It is not shiny but a nice elegant mat. The only imperfections are to be seen on the inside of the band attachment tabs. Not imperfections per se, but black residue from the manufacturing process. Nothing to worry about though.
Speaking of the band attachment system, it is the most clever and functional I've seen. I am not a fan of such systems, greatly preferring the old wrap and tuck, but this implementation is just perfect. Steel on steel, so no stripped threads, and there is absolutely no way that a band could ever slip. Even without tightening the thumb screw, because of the included spring keeping tension at all times, the band cannot slip. 
I would say that the build quality is on par or better than European/American frames, while the cost is extremely low.
Two different sights are included, each slightly different, to accommodate different tastes. That's a good move in my opinion. 
Don't be fooled by the pics though, the frame is smaller than it seems, when I first saw it , I thought it was a miniature catty. Nevertheless, it is very comfortable to hold, and extremely pocketable. 
I've had it for two days in my possession, and it became my favourite frame, as I found absolutely no faults with it. One reason is that I slowly come to prefer OTT for its setup simplicity. 
I am as accurate with it as with the frames I shoot everyday, and imagine that I am not used to ott. The sights are a huge help, and I think that no ott frame should be without them as the make variable distance shooting a breeze.
I still have it in my possession and I am inclined to donate another frame to my pal and keep this one. I won't lie when I say that I would even give one of my expensive frames, and not a homemade one.
Yes guys, I am in love, not only with the frame, but with ott too. 
As a side note, I found no difference between ott and ttf regarding accuracy. You shoot the same way, the ball bearing goes to the same impact point, simple. Only difference is the fork reference. In ttf it's the middle of the band on the topmof the fork, in ott it's the side of the fork, and across the width of the band, actually giving more options for elevation, so I think that ott is more versatile overall, and also simpler to setup.
If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great post


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

They sell those on Amazon to


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Looks like a wicked little pocket hunter if tbose sights were any good, great post Skropi. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Looks like a wicked little pocket hunter if tbose sights were any good, great post Skropi.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


I am sure one can shoot well without the sights, but why not use them and make life easier? They are sliding, so able to be adjusted too!


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Nice frame but for me the sites are in the wrong spot on the frame even on a ott frame i aim using the top of the fork just like you would with a ttf


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skropi said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a wicked little pocket hunter if tbose sights were any good, great post Skropi.
> ...


This is my thinking too mate! Some folks (not namig names we know who lol) in the slingshot world think sights are, and always will be just a silly gimmick. I strongly disagree. I employ a aimig dimple on my TTF setups and have range markers on a couple of my OTT fork tips. They work wonders, even if they were a bit of a head scratcher to get precise. As you said these come WITH the sling and theyre ADJUSTABLE...

If people cant see the potential in that to at least give it a go I say their loss, more for us lol! Catapult Carnage on Youtube has a video of him using a sling very similar to this one and he absolutely vouched for it, and that boy can hit his mark with any frame or setup!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Thats like saying gun scopes dont help shooting at long range lol if you learn how to use them they work .


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

romanljc said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


Amen brother.  

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

One of the strongest points of this frame is its price guys. I mean, for the money it costs, you get a real ss steel core, with the ability to remove the bamboo scales and put on nice custom ones. I will probably keep it as is, as it is good looking anyway, but come on, for 14 euros shipped(I double checked, it's not 16 but 14 euros)it's a steal.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice frame. Actually they are produced by same factory and lots of sellers buy from them to distribute to different platforms.

The frame with aiming device are invented in recent years. In China more and more people like it.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice review buddy


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Can anyone post the amazon and Ali axpress link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Wignorant said:


> Can anyone post the amazon and Ali axpress link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pm sent. If you opt to pay 2 euros more, it will arrive in about 15 days. Didn't expect it, but it did arrive fast in Greece with the epacket option.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

DANKUNG has much better quality in my view.

and DANKUNG pricing is very flexible, I ever bought it at DANKUNG $26, super quality and got 2 rolls free real PRESICE bands valued about 22 dollars. so it just costed me 4 ducks for 'Toucan'


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

crazyslingshot said:


> DANKUNG has much better quality in my view.
> 
> and DANKUNG pricing is very flexible, I ever bought it at DANKUNG $26, super quality and got 2 rolls free real PRESICE bands valued about 22 dollars. so it just costed me 4 ducks for 'Toucan'


So, if I buy one from Dankung, they will send me two rolls of rubber too?
By the way, this is the exact frame that Dankung sells, no difference in quality.


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

I am not sure what extra offers it has currently, you can just check this link , sometimes the extra offer may exceed the value of slingshot

http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/best-hunting-slingshot



skropi said:


> crazyslingshot said:
> 
> 
> > DANKUNG has much better quality in my view.
> ...


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

One small issue I've discovered. The bands get worn out where they meet the steel tab in band attachment point. They still last lots, but it's the first time I get that to happen. I sanded down the edges a bit but it doesn't seem to help. Maybe sand it down more? Maybe I am tightening too much?
On the flip side, the bands last longer near the pouch end


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

JPD-Madrid said:


> Nice frame. Actually they are produced by same factory and lots of sellers buy from them to distribute to different platforms.
> 
> The frame with aiming device are invented in recent years. In China more and more people like it.


Perfect point. It's not a Dunkung copy or Dankung styled anything. It just the EXACT frame that Dankung is selling at a fraction of the price Dankung is asking for it. This frame was available for months before Dankung started selling them so why Dankung calls it a Toucan is beyond me. All they did was start reselling this and re-branding it as if it were their own design. The only thing it has in common with a Dankun Toucan is a similar fork shape but I highly doubt the original manufacturer got that from a Dankung Toucan. It's specifically made for flats and the original Toucan was a tube shooter that you could tie flats on. No matter where you get these from, they are all made at the same Chinese factory, they are of the same general quality with an occasional not so perfect one like even American manufacturers let slip by. I would certainly buy it someplace other than Dankung because it makes no sense to pay almost double to buy it from Dankung? Dankung has recently lowered the price or it would almost be triple. I actually had a good laugh when I saw Dankung had picked up the design and re-named it after one that really is their design. There are a few slingshots at Dankung that I do not see anyplace else at any price. If one of those strikes my fancy I buy it but no chance I would buy this one there. I've bought full real stainless steel Chinese slingshots from Amazon locally with two day shipping for under $10 USD. All it takes is a smart Chinese seller to send enough over at once to offer on Amazon and you can get a great slingshot in days instead of weeks.

Be warned though, the cheap zinc stuff is still out there and it's even on Amazon. I think it foolish of Amazon to sell zinc frames because if somebody gets seriously hurt with one breaking they can sue Amazon and win. If you get a zinc frame directly from China and get seriously hurt by it breaking you can't do anything but pay your own medical bills and hopefully learn something from it. Zinc frames will only be eliminated if EVERYBODY stops buying them. Unfortunately there are too many people out there that can't spot it for what it is and zinc is often referred to as "stainless steel" by unscrupulous sellers. In fact it goes well beyond just slingshots but slingshots are the only zinc items I have seen sold that can be potentially dangerous in zinc. Many sellers call any and all plated or shiny items "stainless steel" when in fact it is nothing more than plated zinc trash.

Rant over, I'm glad you got a safe slingshot. I think these days "most" Chinese slingshots sold are safe but you really have to watch out when you are buying and what you are buying.

If it's a slingshot and you even suspect it may be zinc have the material tested before you take any chances with it. If it does turn out to be zinc the safest thing you can do is destroy it is a safe manor so it doesn't harm someone that may find it in the trash dump.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> One small issue I've discovered. The bands get worn out where they meet the steel tab in band attachment point. They still last lots, but it's the first time I get that to happen. I sanded down the edges a bit but it doesn't seem to help. Maybe sand it down more? Maybe I am tightening too much?
> On the flip side, the bands last longer near the pouch end


You may want to try folding a thin piece of scrap elastic over the ends of your good bands and have the folded piece stick our a couple of millimeters past the edge of the fork tips.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> crazyslingshot said:
> 
> 
> > DANKUNG has much better quality in my view.
> ...


That's what I am seeing there now too. I expect they realize folks have caught on to what they were doing asking so much for something commonly available at a fraction of their asking price. I suspect they have already sold enough at the ridiculous markup to give a good deal. They are probably still counting the cash from previous sales of well over $30 USD.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Wignorant said:


> Can anyone post the amazon and Ali axpress link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At Aliexpress from a seller I have bought from and got my stuff. Expect a LONG wait though.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Catapult-Hunting-High-Quality-Stainless-steel-With-Rubber-Band-Outdoor-Shooting-Game-sling-shot/32855600783.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.17.9cdb5579223XLJ&s=p&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_10545_10696_10084_10083_10618_5723416_10307_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchweb201603_35,ppcSwitch_7&algo_expid=c862c175-f8a2-4fd2-9de2-07558917903e-2&algo_pvid=c862c175-f8a2-4fd2-9de2-07558917903e&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0

If you want a heavy and I DO mean HEAVY TTF model this is a good one but no fancy clamp band attachments. Ya gotta tie them on yerself.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-New-New-1Set-High-Quality-Stainless-Steel-Slingshot-Various-Styles-Flat-Rubber-Bands-For-Outdoors/32889649391.html?spm=2114.10010108.addToWishlist.4.6efd2021UVGHZ6&traffic_analysisId=recommend_2031_2_83260_iswiall&scm=1007.12873.83260.0&pvid=ace68bdd-869d-454d-a121-f261c079fd31&tpp=1

Actually there are SEVERAL sellers on Aliexpress that have it as well. You will see it from several if you just go there and search "Stainless Slingshot"

Try that on Amazon with their whacky search function and you may see anything pop up in the search from slingshots to boots and anything you could imagine in between. I hate Amazon's search engine.

This looks like it on Amazon but the price is crazy by comparison.

https://www.amazon.com/HBG-Professional-Slingshot-Stainless-Velocity/dp/B07B9DSPQB/ref=sr_1_108?ie=UTF8&qid=1531969921&sr=8-108&keywords=Stainless+Slingshot


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > One small issue I've discovered. The bands get worn out where they meet the steel tab in band attachment point. They still last lots, but it's the first time I get that to happen. I sanded down the edges a bit but it doesn't seem to help. Maybe sand it down more? Maybe I am tightening too much?
> ...


Yep, that's what I had in my mind to do


----------



## tudor (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anyone know if its the same size as the original Toucan or is it smaller? ( it looks, from the photo's, as it might be smaller)


----------

